#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Δυο πασουσιάσεις της pushover από την LH-Λογισμική σε μορφή pps (PowerPoint)

## Xάρης

Χθες 15.09.2010 ανάρτησε η LH-Λογισμική στον ιστότοπό της δύο παρουσιάσεις για την pushover.

 *Παρουσίαση 1η* Γίνεται μια αναφορά σε γενικά, θεωρητικά στοιχεία περί της μεθόδου pushover.

 *Παρουσίαση 2η* Γίνεται μια πιο λεπτομερής παρουσίαση της μεθόδου με έμφαση σε σημεία που εφαρμόζονται στο *Fespa10(NL)*.

----------

